# Is this true??!!?? It can't be.......... No excuse for Jury Duty?



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I've read several postings on jury duty on the bulletin boards here, and even read somewhere that you CAN'T be excused, even with a note from your doctor?? Is that true?? I haven't been called, but my sister-in-law was called very recently, and I can't help but think my number must be coming up sometime







I have had ulcerative colitis since I was 10, but I wonder sometimes if I also have IBS. I have that "When I gotta go, GET OUT OF MY WAY!!!!" kind of urgency







It is very much triggered by stress. I can't work as a result. I can't keep a job because I get so stressed at work that I stay in the bathroom constantly. I wouldn't even make it TO the courthouse for jury duty I'd be so stressed. Can you go to jail if you DON'T report?? I mean, what if they don't excuse you, even with a doctor's note?? YIKES!! It's something to think about.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2000)

I think you can get out of jury duty by saying that time off from your job would cause a finacial hardship for you and/or your family. Something like that...------------------debbie g


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

HI AMon't worry about it until it happens. As someone said in one of the other posts about jury duty, every state is different. And I wouldn't be surprised if every county wasn't also different. Beside, you may never be called.I've only been called once. I didn't have IBS at the time, but I wrote that I was in the middle of suing someone and as far as I was concerned everyone is guilty. They excused me and never called me after that. So you never know what is going to work. (By the way, it was true that I was in the middle of a lawsuit, so I wouldn't try that one unless you are. I'm sure they checked it out.)JeanG


----------



## CathyP (Sep 23, 1999)

When I received the jury duty notice, I contacted my gastro dr. and he wrote me a note recommending I didnot serve for medical reasons. I have IBS-D and was worried about having to use the restroom in the middle of things. I submitted the drs note and they excused me. Have not been called again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2000)

AMcCall,As quite a few others have indicated, jury duty selection criteria are specific to each and every county (or whatever the "controlling" authority is).There is no such thing as a "universal" rule for jury selection. Some locations are clearly more stringent than others, but the reverse is also true. Consequently, your fears may already be unwarranted.No matter how "strict" they might be though, there will always be a reasonable person somewhere in the chain - it's just that it might not be the first person you have contact with. Official forms and phone recordings can be intimidating also, so if you have to face this issue, keep working your way along the chain until you find someone who is actually a decision maker and not a drone.At that point, you may have to have your story lined out pretty well, so be prepared with it - Doctor's notes, etc.But feel confident that a legitimate excuse, and colitis can very arguably be legitimate, will be recognized sooner or later.Stick to your guns, be convincing and confident, and you'll have no problem. And consider this as a scenario: Does some County Jury Commisioner really want to be interviewed on the evening news as the person responsible for jailing a person for not serving jury duty because they have a disabling disease? I think not.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Was called for jury duty, my doc (GP in this case) filled out the form they have...was excused with no problems whatsoever...


----------



## Jeanne (Sep 18, 2004)

Me too-being excused from jury duty.My GI wrote a note and that was that.No matter what state or county of a state, they do not want people in the jury box that have a medical condition that could literallystop the proceedings due to the juror havingto leave the roommakes no sense that they would even considera person with urgent need to leave at unpredictable times.I think you will not have a problem..j


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

It sounds like you've gotten some very good advice already, so I don't have anything more to add, but I just wanted to say that I was excused from jury duty too (doctor wrote me an excuse because I had a herniated lumbar disk and wasn't able to sit for very long). So, it is possible to be excused.Renee


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2000)

Let me get this straight, you're freaking out about jury duty when you were never even called for jury duty? The best advice I have for you is not about jury duty, but rather try to relax. If you do suffer from IBS symptoms then being high strung about things that haven't even happened yet is not going to make you feel any better. To be honest this is advice my husband has given to me, and it sure does make life a lot more pleasant. Getting stressed out is a habit, so promise me you'll start today to make it a habit to NOT get stressed out. Don't expect miracles, it takes a little while. By the way, I was called to jury duty once and I told them it was against my religion to judge people. Never heard from them again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2000)

I've got to agree with Kamiann. Why worry about something that hasn't happened? You only make yourself sick. Besides, have you EVER heard of a person going to jail because they failed to show up for jury duty? Heavens, murders only serve a few years because our prisons are so overcrowded. Take a deep breath and forget about it until you get a notice - if you ever do. Then deal with it.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Don't worry about it. I recently was excused myself. Yes, every state has slightly different rules (and in my state, you cannot get off due to financial hardship). However, I've heard so many examples of people getting off with letters from their doctors.


----------



## Nytebugg (Mar 11, 2000)

I think a doctors note should be able to get you off a jury. I don't think they want any who may have to get up and run to the bathrrom alot to serve on a jury. My sister was pregnant and managed to get out of serving even though she wasn't due for months. She just told the judge that the baby was putting alot of pressure on her bladder and she had to go to the bathroom alot.Like some of the others have said don't worry about it until you get one of those notices.------------------Joanna"Reality is the only word in the language that should always be used in quotes"-unknown


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2000)

This is what I'm fighting right now. I missed my date for jury duty because of the attacks that day. Received a postcard saying I was in contempt of court facing a fine and/or imprisonment. Called and got a very rude person, did not want to hear my problems, just wanted to reschedule me. Finally got him to listen (very little) just kept insisting I have a doctor send a note and MAYBE they will excuse me. I called the doctor's office that treats me for my high blood pressure and asthma as I haven't been to a gasto dr. since my diagnosis in 1986. This doc knows about my IBS, but hasn't consented yet to send a letter for me. In the meantime, I am typing up a detailed accout of what I have been going through, with copies of articles on IBS to send through to the jury commission's fax machine. Don't know what will happen, but I will probably be rescheduled anyway. By the way, I posted this question last week on the board. But I agree, don't worry about it unless it happens. I know some people who have never been called in their lifetime and this is my 4th time!


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

Kamianne, the only reason I was even thinking about jury duty was because my sister-in-law was just called. To understand my stress, I guess you would have to understand my life a little more. I have had colitis since I was 10, I've ALWAYS been a worry wart







If I didn't have SOMETHING to worry about, how would I pass the time?? LOLOL







I am really trying to calm down about things though. I'm trying deep breathing, and that's helping some. And I try to have the attitude that someone else here on the boards told me about that really stuck out. She said instead of always asking "What If??", just say "So What!!" And that really makes sense to me. If I ever do have another accident (and I really hope I don't, but if I DO...) it's not the end of the world. I try to keep telling myself that, even though I panic and get very nervous when I feel an attack coming on. So I guess this attitude is a little easier to have AFTER an attack than when it's happening. But I am trying to gain a little more self-confidence and just try not to worry about things. I know I must sound like a total dingbat asking about jury duty when I haven't been called yet, but like I said, it was just on my mind because my sister-in-law had to go. If my number ever DOES come up, I'll just get a note from my doctor and I guess just do the best that I can if they don't excuse me. P.S. I don't suppose the fact that my 1st cousin is a police officer would help me any would it?? LOL







He's told me some terrible stuff, and I would tend to side with the police I think after talking to him







Oh well, just wondered







Grabbing at straws here







Take care all, and thanks for the responses!!


----------

